# Marks & Spencer New York Medium Roast Half Caffeine ... Alternative!



## amster (Apr 8, 2013)

I need an alternative to this M&S New York Medium Roast Half Caffeine.....

I love the taste... but I want full Caffeine... and perhaps slightly stronger.

The back of the packet states;

"This particular blend was inspire by the half and half blends service in New York coffee bars" The smooth, nutty flavour is perfectly balanced with hints of citrus fruits."

Can anyone recommend anything similar or better in the UK that I can buy?

Chees.


----------



## Glenn (Jun 14, 2008)

Welcoem to Coffee Forums UK

Half Caf is a trend that hasn't really caught on in the UK

We have a list of UK based coffee roasters whose flavour descriptions shoudl help narrow down the process.

As a starter, try Formula 6 from James Gourmet, Lusty Glaze by Hands On or Revelation from Union Hand-Roasted

There are also some new blends in production from Smokey Barn, and Jailbreak from Has Bean may be worth trying.

Hope this helps


----------

